# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Ada yg punya ini di kolam ?

## neutokoi

Teman2 ada yg punya ini dirumah nggak? Not bad yach  :Thumb: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7rT...eature=related

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kang_adam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

wah keren banget ya.....ikannya putar2 di dalam aquarium hehehhe

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enuch

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hahaha setuju om kill

----------

